# 65 GTO Fuel and temp gauges



## KoppaK (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi guys recently picked up a tidy 65 and having some problems with the gauges. The temp and fuel gauges have been replaced with standard looking but obviously aftermarket gauges. The temp gauge reads just nearly 1/4 even when disconected and sat on the bench, thought I might be able to bend the needle a touch but its in a sealed unit and the needle is made of plastic so is too flexible. Obviously I need to get a new gauge but who do you recommend, the gauge fitted has absolutely no numbers or markings on it what so ever. Also has anyone got a diagram for the fuel gauge wiring please as although mine looks new it is not connected and however I seem to connect the wires up it doesn't seem to work correctly.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

It would help to see the gauges but personally I would seek out the factory gauges to replace your questionable aftermarket replacements. 

On the fuel gauge it is possible that the sender could be bad or a different amperage than the replacement which would make it read incorrectly. I would also consider replacing the temp sender when you replace the gauge.


----------

